# Different types of Arabians?



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry if there is already a thread like this.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> Everytime I read a thread about Arabians and someone brings up Egyptian, Polish, and others it just shows me how little I know about the breed!lol. They are my favorite breed of horse, so I would love to learn all I can about them. I know next to nothing about the different lines of Arabians.
> 
> So as a newbie, does anyone know where I can look up and read about the different types of Arabians? This includes books, websites etc. I also have a few random questions about the breed.
> 
> ...


This is our stallion HG Esquire+ who is of domestic lines which represent that he has within his pedigree individuals that derive from Crabbet Stud, Egyptian lines (think of the Bedouins), from the Polish & Russian Goverment Breeding programs and of course those individuals that were bred & raised right here in the good old United States. 

He is from the Khemosabi family on his sires side to include the stallion that you mention *Bask and from the imported Russian Stallions *Muscat & *Nariadni lines on his dams side to include those Crabbet/English horses tail female.

His domestic breeding creates a wonderful blend between all the Arabian lines. You can visually see how lovely he is ~ However Beauty is only skin deep you know....and he has much much more to offer in addition to being simply stunning and a wonderful representitive of his pedigree yeah I know mushy but all true 









Photo used on backside centerfold Horse Illustrated Feb. 2008 to represent the Arabian Sport Horse Characteristics









Used as a prop for my daughters Senior pictures









Does his job in the breeding shed well! (thank you Maria Gentry for creating this beautiful design)









And is just simply a photographers picture perfect subject 









Yes, I am predjudiced ~ ..........And as a breeder of Pure Crabbet lines, then Pure Polish, Russian/Polish crosses and now domestic I can personally vouch that they all are wonderul animals!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Denise, I've been watching your horses for years and I just have to say they're quite stunning visually, and they're also very athletic individuals. 

If/when I'm in the market for another Arabian, I'll most likely be hounding you! :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Denise he is dreamy! I'm a QH girl all the way but wow, wow, wow! 

I know nothing about Arabs other than the ability to appreciate beauty when I see it. There is one local breeder (they are al-khamsa sp? lines I believe) and they are nowhere near as stunning as your boy. What a great specimen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone remember these? 

http://www.tuttoarabi.it/articoli/bloodline/el%20hilal.pdf


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Abraxasarabians, arabian horses, egyptian horses, arabian stallions, egyptian arabians, arabians for sale

Love her stock.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Denise, he is so balanced and has such substance, not to mention pretty- in a macho way of course. :grin:. 
I always come back to him when looking at stallions. His accomplishments are impressive and he has you to thank for that..  

I look forward to having an E-baby in my barn!! :wink:


----------



## SunStarArabians (Aug 25, 2011)

*Arabian horse questions...*



WildJessie said:


> Everytime I read a thread about Arabians and someone brings up Egyptian, Polish, and others it just shows me how little I know about the breed!lol. They are my favorite breed of horse, so I would love to learn all I can about them. I know next to nothing about the different lines of Arabians.
> 
> So as a newbie, does anyone know where I can look up and read about the different types of Arabians? This includes books, websites etc. I also have a few random questions about the breed.
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at this as I have several websites in the works that will hopefully be a reference for questions like this...(ps...stay tuned!)

Some of the _bloodlines_ within the Arabian breed are:

Crabbet
CMK (Crabbet-Maynesboro-Kellogg)
Straight Egyptian
Al Khamsa
Straight Spanish
Davenport
Pure Polish
Straight Russian
Babson (and Babson/Turfa, Babson/Turfa/Sirecho, Babson/Brown)
Doyle Arabians
Phara Arabians
Sheykh Obeyd
Blue Star and Blue List eligible
Asil
Early-American and American Foundation

These are in no particular order and if I forget anything I did not intend to offend  Defining their types would be hard as each group can have a wide variety of types within it.

Fire N Ice is sired by Gold N Ali that was predominately Crabbet/CMK, his dam was heavily *Bask bred with a touch of Crabbet/CMK.

Black is not that uncommon and there are many breeders that specialize in it. Hughes Arabians and Flying A Ranch Arabians are both known for having quality black Arabians.

Hope this helped a bit!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

HGEsquire said:


> This is our stallion HG Esquire+ who is of domestic lines which represent that he has within his pedigree individuals that derive from Crabbet Stud, Egyptian lines (think of the Bedouins), from the Polish & Russian Goverment Breeding programs and of course those individuals that were bred & raised right here in the good old United States.
> 
> He is from the Khemosabi family on his sires side to include the stallion that you mention *Bask and from the imported Russian Stallions *Muscat & *Nariadni lines on his dams side to include those Crabbet/English horses tail female.
> 
> ...


I think I have seen your horse in a magazine or someplace before. Not in person(That would be amazing though!) But I recognize your horses name. I must have read about him somewhere!

He is very handsome!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

SunStarArabians said:


> I'll take a stab at this as I have several websites in the works that will hopefully be a reference for questions like this...(ps...stay tuned!)
> 
> Some of the _bloodlines_ within the Arabian breed are:
> 
> ...


Yes this helped alot! I would to own a black arabian stallion(Yes, Black Stallion series fan here!). Good to know they aren't that uncommon. 

As for temperament, are they different with each bloodline?

What about show jumping? I am thinking of getting into it whenever I get my first horse(Which isn't anytime soon.=(

Which bloodlines are best for it?

What are Arabians like in show jumping?

I read a book about different famous Arabian stallions and one was(well looked to be) all white, but was a very light light grey, unless it was just the photo. The photo was an old one, it was in black and white. Well anyways, I can't remember his exact name, but I think it had the word Prince(I think) in it. I will check the book out at my library and see if I can find it.But apparently he was a famous Arabian stallion. I think it said he was an Egyptian? He is nice looking. I don't know if anyone has a clue who I may be talking about.lol

Everyone please keep the information coming!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to all you guys! There are a vast variety of lines that breeders/riders/trail riders/endurance/racing/Dressage/Jumping enthusiast utilize. The Arabian is known for its versatility and therefore for me, by incorporating some of the lines used in the past into one horse I was able to capitalize on the versatility!

I like the idea of having Esquire+ kids out there doing Dressage, Jumping, Western Pleasure, one gearing up for an Endurance career, and more. Because of his pedigree and the consistency he has to sire it, his kids can do A LOT! Not just one thing and do it well!

This is his Western Pleasure son Evan Almighty who was the 2009 Sport Horse Nationals Reserve Champion 2 YRO Colt









This is one of his Dressage kids at his first 'A' Rated Arabian show where he won all his under saddle classes entered.









This is one of his jumper kids that we bred that was the 2009 Sport Horse Nationals Reserve Champion 2 YRO Gelding









Although not pictured under saddle in this photo, another one of Esquire+'s Dressage kids. She is a full sibling to the above Gelding and we have the mare back in foal to Esquire+ for a 2012 foal.









This filly, although a PB Arabian is straight up OPEN Hunter material. She IS the real deal....


Showing *WINNING* the East Coast Championship ATH Sport Horse Mare Class 2011









And her full brother Hy Wynds, aka 'Storm' , who is a Dressage type, was the East Coast Reserve Champion Sport Horse Stallion 2011









Shown sporting his Ribbon 









Please keep in mind that all of the Esquire+ kids are out of mares that have pedigrees that are all different from the other(s). Even their phenotype (what you see) is different.

So in researching the lines it is important to pay particular attention to which lines are known for particular traits and do they sire/produce it *consistently*. Especially if looking at a young prospect as it will give you a window as to what you can expect, of course dependant on the horse standing in front of you.

I will try to add photos of these Esquire+ kids dam to provide a complete visual as right now you only have half of the equation  And provide pedigree information as well.

Hope this post has been somewhat helpful 

Denise Gainey


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Black isn't all that uncommon in Arabians, I have a pasture full of blacks and I don't even specialize in them!

Black Stallion, Western Pleasure
Afterdark H by Pyro Thyme SA X JJ Night Love (Magnum Psyche daughter) Pyro is bay and Night Love is black, Afterdark is black. 










I consider Dark to be domestic breeding, he's a cross of Spanish, Russian and Polish. 










This is my Western Pleasure gelding, Desperado Moon who is predominantly Varian (domestic) breeding. He is by Sundance Kid V X Beyberryeloquence (Hucklebey Berry daughter out of a Well Chosen daughter). Sheila Varian's breeding started out as primarily Polish.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my stallion SVS Il Divo, again domestic breeding but heavily Russian with Polish and Spanish. 




























SVS Il Divo by SVS Fornaio (Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron), shows Main Ring Halter, Most Classic Head, Sport Horse in Hand, Hunter Pleasure and is now in training to show Western Pleasure. He's also ridden out on trail. Primarily Russian, he's got the size and substance from the Russians & Poles, and the beauty from his tail female line, the golden cross of Polish and Spanish. He is Saqlawi al Abd in strain.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

When you say domestic breeding, what does that mean?

Oh your horses are gorgeous btw!=)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> When you say domestic breeding, what does that mean?
> 
> Oh your horses are gorgeous btw!=)


 
When I say 'domestic' I mean that I'm crossing various other types to create something that is uniquely US bred. When you look at a lot of the Russian pedigrees, you see a lot of names that make you say, "Wait, I thought that horse was Polish.". In those pedigrees what determines whether a horse is Russian or Polish, is where the horse was born. So if born at Tersk Stud in Russia, even if bred with 2 Polish horses, the horse is Russian. If the foal is born in Poland, even if they use an outcross sire like Marwan Al Shaqab, the foal is Polish. Several American breeders specialize in breeding 'straights', i.e. Polish or Russian and they'll say that their horse is Pure Polish or Pure Russian. Even though born in this country, it's American. Domestic breeders tend to use the best from all the different types. I like Russian and Polish for size & substance and LOVE Spanish for huge eyes and sweet tempers, so I tend to like those crosses in my horses. If I see that I need a more refined or exotic head I might even throw in some Egyptian blood, as those horses tend to be very exotic looking, but frequently are much lighter boned than I like. 

Some breeders like the Crabbet look (from Lady Ann Wentworth of Crabbet Stud, England) and frequently called CMK (Crabbet, Maynord, Kellogg) for the partners here in the US who bred using horses imported from her stud and because of their way of crossing, created a rather unique look. 

Bazy Tankersly in AZ, owns Al-Marah Arabians and she has created a very distinctive looking horse that is very athletic. Sheila Varian of Varian Arabians has her look (by the way, the way I decided what kind of Arabian I preferred was to look through the Arabian Horse World & Arabian Horse Times at ALL the pics and ads to see which ones I kept coming back to and in a lot of cases they were Varian bred if not Varian horses) and specializes in a very typey, athletic performance horse. I've visited both farms and studied their methods of crossing pedigrees and now try to breed a really good looking athletic Arabian. 

Thanks for your compliments!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, thank you that makes sense!


----------

